# Boy, has this grown...



## MissMarley (Jan 27, 2006)

Only things I don't have pics of yet are my non-mac l/s, my pigment samples, and fluidlines! And it's going to grow this weekend, hubby is taking me to haul at Sephora, MAC, Nordies, and...CCO!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jan 27, 2006)

well I'm a newbie and you have wayyy more than i do! lucky you


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Great Collection Girlie!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

You've got some great colours there, loving it!

Whoops! P.S. What collection is Flusterose from or is it permanent?


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice collection...


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 11, 2006)

Flustrerose is a permanent lustreglass- it's so pretty...more of a cool shimmer than a warm shimmer- i really like it


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 12, 2006)

Really nice collection


----------



## lostcaligirl (Feb 12, 2006)

collection looks great!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 12, 2006)

you have a nice collection!


----------



## kannan (Feb 14, 2006)

nice collection!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

nicee!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 27, 2006)

Now all I want is some more full-size pigments...Golden Lemon, Rose, the new Sweetie Cake and Sundressing...and Beige-ing shadestick..and some more lustreglasses.


----------



## Ambi (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice collection, I want all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since you have both, how similar/different are Twillery and All that glitters?


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 28, 2006)

great stuff hon!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 28, 2006)

twillery is darker and more pigmented


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

it's awesome! love those lipcolours!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 30, 2006)

Great collection Marley!!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 30, 2006)

nicee collection


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 20, 2007)

Updated...it's been a year!


----------



## Kim. (Feb 20, 2007)

I just about died when I saw all those cheek products! What are those 2 clinique blushes with the flowers names? I think they came out a while ago?


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_I just about died when I saw all those cheek products! What are those 2 clinique blushes with the flowers names? I think they came out a while ago?_

 
They are called Fresh Blooms and they just came out the beginning of this month- from left, mine are Peony and Almond Blossom. They're gorgeous! They're not as pigmented as most blushes, but they have more pigment than say, a Beauty Powder. So they can be built up to use as blush, or just lightly swept to use as a highlighter


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 21, 2007)

thats a very nice collection! i like how you keep all your eyeshadows in quads


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

lovely collection. the clinique blushes look heavenly. which msfs r those?


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 21, 2007)

is that white quad from E.L.F.??


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_lovely collection. the clinique blushes look heavenly. which msfs r those?_

 
Porcelain Pink and Lightscapade

The others are Nouba Pinky blush, Laura Gellar Pink Grapefruit, and Laura Gellar Golden Apricot


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheRitz* 

 
_is that white quad from E.L.F.??_

 
The quad is, yes. I pressed pigments into it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 22, 2007)

what is the purple blush on the very bottom left? i must have it! haha!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 22, 2007)

What is the pink brush?? It's so adorable!


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_what is the purple blush on the very bottom left? i must have it! haha!_

 
MAC Flirt and Tease- one of my absolute faves


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_What is the pink brush?? It's so adorable!_

 
Pink Kabuki I bought off ebay- just did a search for "pink kabuki" and it came up! it's really nice quality too!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 22, 2007)

zomg that's all I can say... to this and most of the other ladies collect
ions


----------

